# Drag Racing Down Under



## Chet (Apr 22, 2021)

I was watching a show about drag racing in Sydney Australia on a sports channel and was surprised to see it because I thought it was just an American thing. It was the same roar and smoke and fire though with lots of fans in the stands so it was all good.


----------



## 911 (Apr 23, 2021)

Holy Cow! I was just talking to Don Garlits ("Big Daddy") about 2 or 3 weeks ago. He is 89 now, but still active in racing. Mostly engineering stuff, but still got the mojo working for him. I knew him from back in the days when I puttered around with racing at the AHRA tracks.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 29, 2021)

Chet said:


> I was watching a show about drag racing in Sydney Australia on a sports channel and was surprised to see it because I thought it was just an American thing. It was the same roar and smoke and fire though with lots of fans in the stands so it was all good.





911 said:


> Holy Cow! I was just talking to Don Garlits ("Big Daddy") about 2 or 3 weeks ago. He is 89 now, but still active in racing. Mostly engineering stuff, but still got the mojo working for him. I knew him from back in the days when I puttered around with racing at the AHRA tracks.



Big Daddy Don Garlits was truly a class act. Don Prudhomme too.

New Zealand too. Here is the memorable Motueka Blus Brothers loss thanks to piston #8 who has summarily left the team to seek (metal health) counseling.








BTW: Don't kill the messenger, just quoting the comments, lol.


----------

